# time capsule qui chauffe !



## patsichamp (1 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai installé une time capsule depuis peu ; les sauvegardes se font à peu près toutes les heures et le boîtier chauffe beaucoup je trouve ; est-ce normal et peut on régler la fréquence des sauvegardes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

patsichamp a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai installé une time capsule depuis peu ; les sauvegardes se font à peu près toutes les heures et le boîtier chauffe beaucoup je trouve ; est-ce normal et peut on régler la fréquence des sauvegardes ?



Utiliser une TC pour de la sauvegarde ? :affraid: Si tu as trop d'argent, fais moi plutôt un chèque, parce que là, c'est du gaspillage pur et simple, pour la sauvegarde, un simple disque USB2 basique suffit amplement ! 

Oui, je sais, "Apple conseille "  Mais Apple préfère te voir dépenser 300  chez eux que 50  ailleurs, c'est la seule raison de leur conseil !

Bon pour répondre à tes questions, que le boîtier chauffe, à priori c'est normal, après, faudrait quantifier plus précisément ce que tu entends par "beaucoup", pour le disque lui même, la température doit pouvoir monter jusqu'à 60° ou 65° en cas d'utilisation intensive, ce qui peut se traduire au niveau du boîtier par des températures de surface entre 40° et 50°, je pense, si tu ne pose rien sur la TC, pas de risque dans ces limites.

Pour régler la fréquence des sauvegardes, il existe TimeMachineEditor, gratuit, il me permet de limiter les sauvegardes à deux par jour pour ma machine et mon serveur, et une par jour pour l'iMac de ma fille. Ses possibilités de paramétrage sont assez étendues pour satisfaire à quasiment toutes les problématiques de programmation de sauvegardes automatiques.


----------



## patsichamp (1 Juillet 2012)

merci pour ta réponse ; en fait, j'utilise TC à 50% pour sauvegarde et 50% stockage. c'est vrai qu il y a des DD - onéreux, mais déjà c'était "cadeau" et en plus j'avoue être accro du design et produits apple, en plus je suis sûre que tout est compatible (suis pas une super technicienne) ; bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

patsichamp a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse ; en fait, j'utilise TC à 50% pour sauvegarde et 50% stockage. c'est vrai qu il y a des DD - onéreux, mais déjà c'était "cadeau" et en plus j'avoue être accro du design et produits apple, en plus je suis sûre que tout est compatible (suis pas une super technicienne) ; bonne journée



Alors, je vais quand même te donner un conseil : un disque de sauvegarde ça ne doit servir à rien d'autre, donc, pas a du stockage à côté.

Si tu fais des sauvegardes, c'est parce que l'utilisation normale d'un disque fait courir des risques à son contenu. Pour pallier à ces risques, tu prends la précaution de sauvegarder, mais si tu utilise le disque de sauvegarde pour faire aussi du stockage, tu fais courir les mêmes risques au disque de sauvegarde. Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais moi, prendre une précaution au moyen d'une solution "à risque", je trouve ça absurde.

Je te conseille donc de te procurer un disque USB pour tes sauvegardes, et de réserver la TC à tes stockage (et prévois le disque USB assez gros pour pouvoir sauvegarder ton disque interne, *et* la TC ). 

EDIT ah, au fait, en matière de disque externe USB, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de problème de compatibilité entre un disque et un Mac.


----------

